# (Hunting Vehicle)   Suv  vs. Truck



## trkyhntr70 (Sep 26, 2007)

For a hunter that hunts alot of public land or private camping is easier than getting a hotel and cheaper too.

Which do you think would be a better hunting vehicle for this hunter? Providing both vehicles are equal in all other aspects,gas,4x4 etc. 
Already noted that the truck is better for transporting dead deer,hogs big game..

1) Truck with a camper shell or topper, a bed built or set up mattress in the back to avoid a tent and it would be more convienant and better protection from the elements, with other camping gear/lantern,stove,chairs,etc.

2) Suv, tent and camping supplies listed above..

Which one would be your choice for the ultimate hunting vehicle??


----------



## all ducked up (Sep 26, 2007)

when ever im in doubt i just think of the song "Theres something women like about a pickup man"   brings me back to the right state of mind every time


----------



## NUTT (Sep 26, 2007)

SUV imo because you can keep everything contained inside and locked up. Let the seats down and sleep also. I hunt out of a Toyota (1995) Landcruiser and love it. I don't own a truck anymore.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Sep 26, 2007)

#1

A fly fishing bum  buddy of mine had his long bed Dodge Ram 1500 set up with a camper shell and it was a easy and very mobile setup. He had a twin size mattress on a plywood floor that was just over the wheel wells and a custom built roll out drawer underneath with all his FF gear.  He kept his cooler and plastic tub with gear next to the mattress along with an ceramic electric heater and his trusty electric blanket as most places he camped had power hook ups.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had both. I like both. Either works.

Get the one that grabs ya and set up your gear to match.


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 27, 2007)

93 nissan sentra,enough trunk room for a body and room on the trunk for another,seets recline back and theres two cup holders.gets 28mpg


----------



## Dub (Sep 27, 2007)

It's just hard to beat the versatility of a good pickup....add a lockable camper shell and you really have something useful, too.  

Last year I sold my 4wd truck and went to a large 4wd suv thinking it take care of what I needed.  Not a good move....I kept it less than a year and got another 4wd truck.

With the pickup...you'll always have the option of hauling 55 gallon drums, tree stands, etc. that wont fit in an suv.

This is just my opinion.  Heck, I have an uncle who has killed more nice mountable bucks than I can count....all while hunting out of cars ('77 Corvette, station wagons, etc).


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd definitely go with a truck with an 8' bed.  I've had suv's up to the size of a suburban and my trucks with 8' beds are my fav.  You can take a camper top on an off pretty easy so it's super versatile.

Tom


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 27, 2007)

Me its the truck I would hate to have to try and keep the back of a suv clean after dragging all my stands and stuff in and out!


----------



## markantony57 (Sep 27, 2007)

Truck.


----------



## Otis (Sep 27, 2007)

Truck - easier to clean and can do more with it


----------



## wore out scout (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had several of both and each have their advantages. I would have to say my favorite is a good 4x4 truck with a camper shell (more versatile). Just got back into to a Ford F150 and got a camper shell. I'd like to hear of some great ideas you folks have come up with on inexpensive add ons for your shells. One thing I did do was unhook the light from the running lights and tapped on to a hot wire. Camper place won't hook up any other way, so folks won't leave the light on. I love the idea of the slide out shelf underneath. Trying to figure the best way to add a bed.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2007)

I love SUVs and have not owned a truck since 92 or so.  

only advantage a truck has over a SUV is that you can haul more junk


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 27, 2007)

Take the extra 20k that the SUV cost and buy a camper and pull it behind your Pickup Truck....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Take the extra 20k that the SUV cost and buy a camper and pull it behind your Pickup Truck....



have you not seen the price of 4x4 crew cabs these days?


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> have you not seen the price of 4x4 crew cabs these days?


 
I was thinking two wheel drive. But you are correct.

Then again, my comparison to what I would spend on a 4x4 truck and what I had to spend on my wifes SUV still allow for a nice used camper....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Since this subject revolves around "Public Land Hunting",
I would say a big 4X4 with camper shell and mattress....

If you hunt the ONF, you can camp anywhere, so with a
matterss for sleeping, and battery powered interior lights,
and propane stove ( with adequate ventilation) you have
a self contained hunting/sleeping rig you can park and
camp anywhere you want...Don't have to clean off a
spot for your tent, or worry about road condition for your
camper...
I used a heavy duty Chevy 4X4 rig for about 6-8 years
and was very comfy (and dry)....
Very convenient....Just had to let the air out of the 
mattress and move things around some to transport
deer after the harvest..


----------



## hevishot (Sep 27, 2007)

a truck if you kill much....


----------



## Bruz (Sep 27, 2007)

I would choose an SUV with either a hitch haul or small trailer for your stands,water,generator etc..... You just can't beat the insulated interior of an SUV if you do have to spend the night in your vehicle or the safety of having most of your stuff inside and out of the elements.

FWIW...You can also start up the truck every few hours to heat up.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 27, 2007)

A truck with a lockable cap.  I owned a truck since i was 19 and would not own anything other than a truck to hunt with.  When going on long hauls...you can put a pair of 4x4's with a piece of plywood in the back and put a matress on top of it.  Rest of the room can be used for storing your gear.  When friends and family go to Northern Quebec to Caribou hunt or Colorado to elk hunt, the truck with the most comfortable drivers seat and a lockable cap goes.  SUV's are great, but not as good as a truck with a cap on it.  Forget spending the money on a camper shell to put on the back of the truck and instead use the money on good optics for the hunt and the Hooters girls.


----------



## potsticker (Sep 27, 2007)

Bruz said:


> I would choose an SUV with either a hitch haul or small trailer for your stands,water,generator etc..... You just can't beat the insulated interior of an SUV if you do have to spend the night in your vehicle or the safety of having most of your stuff inside and out of the elements.
> 
> FWIW...You can also start up the truck every few hours to heat up.


Im the only guy that has a pick up in our camp and guess who has to haul deer, garbage,stands, ect. My next auto is going to be one of those sport tracks, if i can find one with a v-8.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 27, 2007)

The Tahoe w/ a hitch haul is great for family camping or day hunting trips.....but the truck is better for extended camping/hunting..

my perfect set up would be a quad cab tacoma w/ full size bed...and or maybe the quad cab titan with the roll down rear glass if gas wasn't so high...

!!! turning on a vehicle to warm up in is a way dangerous situation..!!!.i wouldn't advise doing this unless your life depended on it and you and your hunting buddy sit in an upright position and continuously slap each other in face....


----------



## kbotta (Sep 27, 2007)

Truck. 
I built a camper (cab-over) to fit my F150, and be w/in the weight regulations. Works great! If I'm at a place longer than 2 days, i pop it off the truck and leave it.
If it aint cold (say sub 40) I'll just tent it.
kev


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 27, 2007)

It would be a truck for me everyday of the week and twice on Sun.


----------



## billy336 (Sep 27, 2007)

I love my Expedition. 4X4 of course. All my gear is locked up and out of the rain. I carry a cooler large enough to put any dead animal in. When you travel as far as I do, knowing your rifle and everything else is locked up and covered by a security system, helps put me at ease. Then again my leases have houses to stay in on them, but I've slept in my rig after most Daytona 500s, it works in a pinch.


----------



## Bruz (Sep 27, 2007)

potsticker said:


> Im the only guy that has a pick up in our camp and guess who has to haul deer, garbage,stands, ect. My next auto is going to be one of those sport tracks, if i can find one with a v-8.



This is my set up. The trailer hasn't been off the Yukon XL 8.1 Liter 4wd in over 2 years. I carry all of my clothes,rifles, etc.... in the Yukon and everything else goes in the trailer. Works great for me until I hit the gas station(s)


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2007)

btw, when I was still in the suburban 4x4 a truck had NOTHING on me. I kept the back, without the rear seat in, slammed full of hunting gear during season and had 4 captains chairs up front for comfort. through in a hunting dvd and life was good


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah what bruz said except mine was black


----------



## Allen Waters (Sep 27, 2007)

i have a yukon, but... the best set up for hunting wma's would have to be a 4 door pickup with a lockable camper top. have extra storage in back seat, set bed in back and can elevate on platform for storage under bed. also could use a hitch haul if needed to carry equipment. my father has set up the back of his pickup with mattress and storage under mattress it is wired with extra battery, lights, fan, radio, and even set up a water resevoir, pump and hose nozzle that is hidden on the side of mattress and bed at back, just open door pull nozzle out ( kind you use on kitchen sink) flip switch and water away.  when i first saw this i about died laughing, but it is actually a perfect set up for the mobile wma camper. as said before you don't even need a camp site, just a place to park.


----------



## hunter_58 (Sep 27, 2007)

crew cab pickup truck


----------



## ed'sboy (Sep 27, 2007)

Crew cab pickup is my vote as well. Plenty of room on the interior to lock up stuff and versatility of hauling stuff in the bed.


----------



## OkieHunter (Sep 27, 2007)

I have had both but I would have to say a pickup with a camper shell is my pick.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 27, 2007)

I love my Z-71 Silverado, but sometimes I'm tempted to go get a Z-71 Tahoe, bout a 2002, in black, of course.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got my Ole Ford 79 f250 have a camper tent for the back......But Dang I love My Jimmy


----------



## yellowhammer (Sep 29, 2007)

*truck or SUV*

I`ve had `em all,and the extended or crew-cab pickup is for me.Never without 4wd.They all will work,but it`s a long trip home in an SUV with a gutshot deer in the back.


----------



## dan229 (Sep 29, 2007)

Something about like this is what I would look at


----------



## timetohunt (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a SUV. I took the back seat out and put down a sheet of plywood with legs to give me space under it to store hunting and camping stuff. I then spread a therma rest and sleeping bag out on top and I am set for the night. Never have to step outside the vehicle to get to my bed or equipment.


----------



## timetohunt (Sep 30, 2007)

Also have one of those aluminum drop down storage racks hooked to my trailer hitch to put the deer on and haul home. It is pretty low to the ground and is easier to lift up to that height. No deer or hog guts inside for me either.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 30, 2007)

Might be overkill, but one of the best rigs I've seen was a 40ft motor home pulling a double decker trailer. On the top deck he had a bass boat and on the bottom deck a four wheeler, two scooters and a Wrangler. 

Might have been a bit difficult to park, but once he did, he was THERE!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 30, 2007)

timetohunt said:


> Also have one of those aluminum drop down storage racks hooked to my trailer hitch to put the deer on and haul home. It is pretty low to the ground and is easier to lift up to that height. No deer or hog guts inside for me either.



Where did you get your Drop down at?
Thery are fairly cheap to ain't they?


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Sep 30, 2007)

discounthunter said:


> 93 nissan sentra,enough trunk room for a body and room on the trunk for another,seets recline back and theres two cup holders.gets 28mpg



I'd like to pics of that rig!!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 30, 2007)

Confederate_Jay said:


> I'd like to pics of that rig!!



Big times ....acyually one time when my wife had my jimmy and the ole truck was down I went to clayto water aut. in my wife Neon Lets say the doe I had to cut the legs off to get it in on the trap never again I' would just sume to stay home....


----------



## rayjay (Sep 30, 2007)

Full size cargo van.


----------



## timetohunt (Oct 2, 2007)

Lostoutlaw
I got my drop down at Northern a couple of years ago I see them all over now and I know I paid $60-$80 for it.


----------



## puredrenalin (Oct 2, 2007)

I like em both, I own a 2000 Excursion V-10 4x4, love the room and with the hitch hauler it rocks, but I honestly know that my next one will be a truck with an 8' bed and crew cab. I will keep the Ex, because of the people capacity that it has, but in reality when I get the new truck the Ex will become the hunting vehicle, 3rd row bench coming out, 4" lift goes on and it will goto the woods!!


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jeep Cherokee! It doubles as a 4-wheeler for retrieving deer. With a hitch haul the deer can stay outside. Enough room for gear. If I'm camping I'll pull the pop-up. Most of the guys in my club have pick-ups and they can't take 'em a lot of places on the club. The Cherokee goes almost anywhere. I have a 4-wheeler and it stays at the house half the time.


----------



## stev (Oct 6, 2007)

My hunti rigs.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Oct 8, 2007)

Another option for a pickup is this.

Napier Camouflaged Sportz Truck Tent III






It all collapses into this duffle bag for easy storage.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Oct 10, 2007)

I would never get the tent back in that bag.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 10, 2007)

Like already said "theres just something about a p/up man"


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 10, 2007)

Eyeluv2hunt said:


> Another option for a pickup is this.
> 
> Napier Camouflaged Sportz Truck Tent III
> 
> ...



Yup got it at sports authorty bout two years ago...


Timeto hunt yep I forgot all about northern handy man..
Thanks


----------

